# Circuito de protección para STK



## netvista (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola a todos! Les queria pedir si alguno de Ustedes tendrá un circuito de protección para STK. Tengo en mis manos un stk4050V y la verdad que si lo llegara a quemar... me matooo!! jeje.
El stk4182, en su datasheet, posee un par de circuitos de protección y me gustaria adaptarlos a 4050. No se mucho mucho de electrónica pero me defiendo. Si alguno de Ustedes sabe bastante de ic stk y esta dispuesto a ayudarme, piense que no sólo me ayuda a mi, sino que tambien nos ayuda a todos!! Muchas gracias!!

pd: les adjunto el datasheet del 4182 para que vean de las protecciones de las que le hablo.


----------



## betodj (Nov 5, 2010)

Que tal netvista, la proteccion se activa cuando se detecta en la señal de salida un nivel de continua (corriente directa) por encima de cierto valor preestablecido (depende de la potencia que maneja el equipo). (Esto ocurre cuando el STK se pone en corto, falla, sobrecarga, etc. quemando las bocinas).

La protección térmica es obvia.

Si pretendes armar tu amplificador con tu STK, te recomiendo que uses un circuito externo "protector de parlantes" diferente al del datadheet. con retrazo al encendido (evitar el molesto chasquido al encender el equipo).

En el foro hay varios por ejmplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 20189
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/index16.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/
etc...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aca te paso una mas sencilla, funciona muy bien, tiene un delay de unos segundos y proteccion contra DC en la salida!

En algun lado tengo el PCB, pero igual no es dificil hacerlo!!

Saludos!!


----------



## netvista (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola pipa09, una pregunta: ese circuito proteje a las bocinas en caso de que haya una tencion continu en la salida de potencia, verdad? pero ¿tambien proteje al stk en caso de que haya un corto en la bocina? es decir, si yo por error pongo positivo con negativo en la salida, ¿el rele se acciona?
Muchas gracias por la ayuda muchachos. Saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 5, 2010)

netvista dijo:


> Hola pipa09, una pregunta: ese circuito proteje a las bocinas en caso de que haya una tencion continu en la salida de potencia, verdad? pero ¿tambien proteje al stk en caso de que haya un corto en la bocina? es decir, si yo por error pongo positivo con negativo en la salida, ¿el rele se acciona?
> Muchas gracias por la ayuda muchachos. Saludos!!


 
Para cortos, tenia un circuito que usa un IC, si me das un tiempo lo busco!!


----------



## netvista (Nov 6, 2010)

ok pipa no hay problema. buscalo tranquilo, hay tiempo. cuando termine este proyecto voy a subir las fotos para compartir esta hermosa experiencia de armar placar electronicas. 
Saludos!!

pd: pipa simule el circuito en el programa livewire 1.11 pero no me funciono.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 6, 2010)

netvista dijo:


> ok pipa no hay problema. buscalo tranquilo, hay tiempo. cuando termine este proyecto voy a subir las fotos para compartir esta hermosa experiencia de armar placar electronicas.
> Saludos!!
> 
> pd: pipa simule el circuito en el programa livewire 1.11 pero no me funciono.


 

Usa otro soft de mejor prestaciones!
El Livewere es muuuuuuy basico!!


----------



## netvista (Nov 8, 2010)

si ya me han dicho varias persona. es hora de mifgrar!! jeje. Alguien tiene otro circuito mientras tanto?? Muchas gracias.


----------



## netvista (Nov 9, 2010)

que les parece sensar la corriente de salida del stk? es decir, con un operacional senso la corriente de salida y si llegara a pasar un nivel muy alto, su salida conduce una tension para alimentar un circuito que desacople los parlantes. Es un poco complicado lo que digo pero esta bueno. Entiendo que la corriente va a estar variando y variando a cada momento pero en un corto circuito la corriente, por un momento muy chico, se va a elevar muchisimo logrango que el operacional conduzca y asi poder desconectar los parlantes para no quemar el stk. Nose si está mal lo que estoy diciendo pero me estoy rompiendo la cabeza pensando cómo es el diseño del circuito. Tambien entiendo que me estoy metiendo con operacionales, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con el tema que inicié pero estaría bueno que alguien que sepa, aporte un link o directamente su conocimiento y nos ayude.
Muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 9, 2010)

Que tal, hace mucho diseñe un sistema de protección contra DC y sobrecarga para amplificadores, espero te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/361794/


----------



## djerick1986 (Feb 14, 2012)

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te paso una mas sencilla, funciona muy bien, tiene un delay de unos segundos y proteccion contra DC en la salida!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 42515
> En algun lado tengo el PCB, pero igual no es dificil hacerlo!!
> 
> Saludos!!



hola este cicuito sirve para amplificador zener http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/con-analogica/299-amplificador-de-400-w-stereo-complementario.html  o siteienes otro 
te agradesco la informacion


----------



## Tecnico74lanus (Jun 19, 2021)

Hola colegas hay  algún circuito de protección contra cortocircuito para proteger las salidas de un amplificador con un stk4048v?


----------

